# PVC vs ABS for drains



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Just curious about when you plumbers use ABS and when you use PVC for drains and vents? Have noticed it done both ways and wonder what makes a plumber use one or the other? I see a lot of ABS in commercial and little bit of ABS in residential but more PVC in residential. Is there something in particular that makes you use one over the other? Just something I noticed today and got me thinking. What about when you go to fix things or do remodels, do you ever mix the two?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

How about when they use 2" copper for DWV's?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Here PVC is all I have seen used anymore. Not sure have even seen ABS in supply houses of places like Home Depot. But it seems like the homes that come out of Canada use ABS and if not mistaken places like Oregon use ABS. Wonder if it is not more of a area code thing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in ABS country, that's all you see in residential, commercial uses low smoke PVC or cast iron.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

ABS everywhere here. The only slight pain has been needing the special pvc to abs glue for times like installing Kohler Archer tubs.


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

PVC here. Cannot buy ABS.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

All ABS in residential here, though some shower pans come with PVC drains. Code requires a ABS-PVC transition glue for those connections. 

It's more of a regional thing, there's nothing in our code that prevents the use of PVC, it's just not readily available here:

7.2.5.12. Plastic Pipe, Fittings and Solvent Cement Used in Buildings

(1) Plastic pipe, fittings and solvent cement used inside or under a building in a sanitary drainage system or venting system shall be certified to,

(a) ASTM F628, “Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) Schedule 40 Plastic Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe With a Cellular Core”,

(b) CAN/CSA-B181.1, “Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe and Pipe Fittings”, or

(c) CAN/CSA-B181.2, “Polyvinylchloride (PVC) and Chlorinated Polyvinylchloride (CPVC) Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe and Pipe Fittings”.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

dtsinc said:


> PVC here. Cannot buy ABS.


That's what got me thinking. Here HD has zero ABS, menards has a few 1 1/2" fittings, and lowes has some 1 1/2" and 2" stuff. But I see it used in some houses and some commercial jobs. So was just curious. I'm guessing they sell ABS at plumbing supply houses since some plumbers are using it but I'm not a plumber so don't know for sure. But was on a job yesterday installing some FRP panels and it had ABS and it got me thinking about how the box stores don't even stock ABS stuff.

Another question, when you plumbers that use PVC go to a job and it's all ABS what do you do? Or vice versa. Do you just use PVC and the special transition glue mentioned above? Can you switch back and forth between the two freely or is there restrictions about switching from one to the other?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Cast iron or ABS here.


----------

